# Sekonda Alarm



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

just happened to wander into a very small antiques, collectors fair this morning and for a less than 15 quid came home with this










all functions working well and a nice little find


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good catch I`ve got a couple myself, lovely watches & the alarm buzzes like an angry bee B)


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Yup, nice watches. I must try and find an SS one to go with my <whispers> GP model  .


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Great Find.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ISTR that uses the Poljot movement, sure Russ will correct me if I'm wrong = yes Russ? Nice find, these are getting rarer and dearer as time goes on, silly money from Eastern bloc sellers on the bay in all signatures! :man_in_love:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes Mel,your right Poljot cal 2612.1 18j.

Regards,

Russ



mel said:


> ISTR that uses the Poljot movement, sure Russ will correct me if I'm wrong = yes Russ? Nice find, these are getting rarer and dearer as time goes on, silly money from Eastern bloc sellers on the bay in all signatures! :man_in_love:


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice find !

The Poljot 2612.1 is 1 of my favourite caliber.

I have the similar Sekonda as well as the Poljot model.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice set of alarms "roo", I have the one top row second from left, but none of the others! Mind, never use it as an alarm







:lol:


----------

